# Unbelievable facts but true and some amazing



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

There is a lot in the world that people make up but there is a lot that is true and amazing so i will start with this....

The world's tallest man once saved two dolphins by extending his 1.06m long arm into the dolphins' stomach and taking out large pieces of plastic stuck inside.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Tadpole under a microscope


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Because of the crystal-clear water, Flathead Lake in Montana seems shallow, but in reality is 370 feet in depth


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

Claudia said:


> Because of the crystal-clear water, Flathead Lake in Montana seems shallow, but in reality is 370 feet in depth
> View attachment 13792


I believe that picture actually was taken near the shore before the water could deepen to that depth. Still a fascinating lake.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

5 megabyte hard drive from 1956 - being loaded via forklift onto plane


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Mammatus cloud - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

This man was struck by lightening and the scar is amazing, albeit tragic. Known as a Lichtenberg scar.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Venus the Two-Faced Cat


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Claudia said:


> Because of the crystal-clear water, Flathead Lake in Montana seems shallow, but in reality is 370 feet in depth


where the pic of her floating over the deep part lol judging by the raft's shadow it cant be more than 10' deep where she's at. If thats 370' there, those are some serious big trees and rocks, or should I say boulders lol

interesting stuff though


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

This is genuinely a real flower. Psychotria elata, also known as "hookers lips"


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

Mick Jagger would be jealous.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

This is the velella, a small free floating hydrozoan. It's currently the only known species in the genus.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

never mind link wont work


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

stillwont post


----------

